# Dust Collection for Delta JT160 (same as Porter Cable PC160JT)



## aussiechippie (Sep 15, 2009)

I was lucky enough to be given a brand new Delta JT160 for my new shop. I am currently using a Ridgid Wet/Dry vac for dust collection and would like to know what advice people can give for how to collect shavings from the dust chute on the side of the jointer. I can't find any accessories designed specifically for this task and wonder what others do in this situation.

Look forward to your responses! You guys are awesome!


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

Me too… There's got to be something out there… I'll holler if I find anything


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

Not really what I was looking for but here's something…

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/16007


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

You may want to try Lee Valley or Rockler for a aftermarket dust hood that will fit, may not be designed specifically for this jointer but it may work. If that option is exhausted you could go to a local sheet metal place, make a rough sketch with some dimensions and they should be able to fab something up for you. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Berg (Aug 31, 2009)

The $5 solution.
I use a 6" universal square flange (Google: 6" UNIVERSAL FLANGE) that I clamp on the jointer with two speed clamps. Some day I'll bolt one on… maybe.


----------



## Berg (Aug 31, 2009)

Here are a couple pics of my jointer with the flange
The flange
With the hose attached

6" flange for a 4" dust collector hose. Held in place with two clamps. The suction from the dust collector keeps most (all?) the chips from sneaking out the ares not covered. Works for me ($5 solution). The duct tape adds a little to the diameter and helps keep the hose on. I don't tape the hose to the flange.


----------



## jillian1701 (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi. This thread is really old; I found it b/c I had the same problem. In case anyone stumbles upon this, I think I found a solution for my Delta JC160. The JC160-JT Porter Cable dust port part is available at the following site:

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/vacuum-adaptor-p-1589451.html?osCsid=40va9vlpgfu563k0ahpm8i5vv5


----------



## phil_ (6 mo ago)

Thank you, Jillian. Looks like exactly the right part I was looking for!


----------



## RID1 (5 mo ago)

Manufacture one…

1) Remove the old cover.









2) Manufacture this replacement. It is 1/2" MDF with a 4" hole. The bottom edge has a 20° bevel on the inside to match the ramp inside the jointer. The upper edge has a 1/2" roundover to match the profile of the spot into which it must be inserted (it will be clear when you remove the outfield table). You'll need to remove the outfield table, most of the bolts on the outfeed side of the jointer. Then pry the front and back panels away from one another (I used a clamp with the jaws reversed). That will allow you enough room (barely) to get the new piece in place. I'll warn you… it's a bear if your tolerances are tight. Then drill a couple of holes in the MDF through the holes in the jointer frame that formerly held the old cover. Not too big a bit or you'll strip your threads.









3) Lastly, attach your dust collection part of choice. Mine is a 4" blast gate. Yours could just be a coupler. You will need to sand the inside bottom edge of the part at a 20° bevel matching the ramp or the plastic dust collection connector will butt up against the ramp inside the jointer.









Voila… a customer dust collection system to collection all your chips/dust.


----------

